# traditional hunt



## sanpeteboy (Dec 26, 2007)

has any one heard any rumors about a possible traditional only limited entry hunt coming in the future?


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I doubt it. A late season traditional only seson would be nice though.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

only in my dreams my friend.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I would go for one of those in a heart beat, but I doubt it would ever be pulled off.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*A deer hunting tradition!*

Traditionally my family and I use to hunt the Skyline Drive area with our 30.06 rifles for deer. Is this how you define "Traditional"? Would you care to define traditional so that Doc White and I can pour some grey matter into your cranium&#8230;&#8230;.Bigbr


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I see Two potential problems. First, Bigbr makes a good point. It would be very difficult to legally define a "traditional" hunt in such a way as to be inforcable. Second, there are allready so many "specialty hunts" that it would be hard to find the time to squeeze another one in.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Traditional should mean: Exposed hammer, exposed nipple or flintlock or bow without wheels or cams.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't know what a traditional only hunt would accomplish. The muzz hunt is not crowded at all right now, so you really wouldn't gain anything if you're a traditional hunter and want everyone else off the mountain. A late hunt would be sweet, but a general hunt that late may be kind of hard on the deer. I don't know, maybe I'm wrong. I think a late season muzzleloader hunt would be a fabulous idea if it were done right. You'd have to limit the tags, either by making it LE or just making another general hunt with a few hundred tags. Limiting the tags would keep most of the pressure off the deer, and if it was LE you'd cycle a lot of folks through the bonus point pool.


----------

